# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Вайшнавская школа и детский сад "Гауранга"

## Шубхананда дас

Объявляем набор детей в начальную школу «Гауранга». 
Начало занятий с 1-го августа 2016 года по предварительно записи и собеседованию! Обучение будет проходить 3 дня в неделю.
2. Набираем детей в детский сад в ДЦ «Гауранга» (м. Павелецкая) и в…
3. Домашний детский сад (ул. Маршала Жукова). Занятия 3 дня в неделю, 6 детей (4-6 лет).
4. Набираем детские группы для занятий каратэ, йога, ритмика, рисование/лепка, театральная студия
Ваш слуга, Шубхананда дас
89057688921
www.prabhupadafamily.ru

----------

